# OpenCV2.4.x



## akira_you (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to use OpenCV 2.4.x . But there is only 2.3.1 in the ports. So I tried to modify Makefile. And it's little bit difficult. Especially splitting graphics/opencv from graphics/opencv-core. Does someone know why opencv and opencv-core must be split? I think merging opencv and opencv-core is easy way to build 2.4.x. (I did it on my local machine)

In 2.3.1 (ports), opencv dose not have opencv-core module. And opencv-core does not have all other modules. It's difficult point for 2.4.x. Because build system (CmakeList.txt) controls dependencies. Even include directories are controlled.

So,if you just delete relation of opencv-core dependency. You can not build because of lack of include directory. How do you think about this? Do you need graphics/opencv-core? 

Please tell me.


----------

